# dpn Tube Sock Pattern



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

I've finally mastered working with the double point needles and now want to try my hand at making some tube socks. Do any of you have a nice easy pattern or link they'd be willing to share? I wear a size 8 women's shoe.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I have one that includes a heel ... you could just skip the heel and keep going, but the heel isn't all that tricky.

It's more of a recipe than a pattern - you have to be willing to try it on and see how it's going for size and all, but that means you can work with any weight of yarn. Personally I like thicker socks - they are faster to knit and warmer to wear!

Not sure if this will be what you're looking for, but hey, it's free, and it explains what you are doing in ways that might help other patterns make sense, even if it isn't the one you decide to start with.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

There is also the Silver's Socks you can try. Lots of people here have used that to learn to knit socks. It has step by step directions and photos to go with it. http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I used Silver Socks pattern for the one pair I've done.


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

Thank you all, I'm off to check out the links.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

frazzlehead said:


> Personally I like thicker socks - they are faster to knit and warmer to wear!








How _positively_ revolutionary !!!

This just opens up a whole new world for me. :bow:





Seriously, though...... I use dpns on my mitten thumbs, and I _have_ used them for really thick mittens....19s and 36s.... only because those cue sticks don't come in short circs.

But, having perfected my preferred mitten design on #15 and/or #17 circulars in 16", using dpns where a circ would suffice would surely give my already strained psychiatry the coup de gras it has been waiting for.

They make 16" circs in all needle sizes, you know. :ashamed:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

With my overall tinyness, 16" circs would just be too big around for socks and mittens. Especially for mittens.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Having some experience in making smaller mittens...... I can heartily agree with you....for _the cast on, itself_, and the first couple of rounds.
After that, you can knit 11-13 stitches on those 16 inchers comfortably.

ETA.... 11-13 stitches would be about right on 17s, with a lighter thickness of yarn.

You'd probably want 20 stitches, say, on a size 13 needle.....still pretty comfy to knit after the cast on.

See why we need our Grand Lodge?

Show and tell would be like a birthday party, every time.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

A spiral rib tube sock is an old classic that's fun to knit and there's a trick in the wearing that seems to have been lost on the ravelry posts.

It's a jogged ribbing that will fit to the thick and thin parts of you if it's pulled on so the ribbing goes straight. That's the whole point to the stitch pattern. The same trick was used in fisherman sweaters to accommodate bulgy bellies. Makes a comfortable bed sock too - AND one size fits all. I think it's one of the smartest things in knitting.

Here's a basic pattern on #4 needles: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiral-knit-tube-socks


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> A spiral rib tube sock is an old classic that's fun to knit and there's a trick in the wearing that seems to have been lost on the ravelry posts.
> 
> It's a jogged ribbing that will fit to the thick and thin parts of you if it's pulled on so the ribbing goes straight. That's the whole point to the stitch pattern. The same trick was used in fisherman sweaters to accommodate bulgy bellies. Makes a comfortable bed sock too - AND one size fits all. I think it's one of the smartest things in knitting.
> 
> Here's a basic pattern on #4 needles: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiral-knit-tube-socks


Thanks so much for the link RedDirt Cowgirl, I've printed the directions off and can't wait to try them.


----------

